# Sticky  Updated advice for bird keepers re: avian flu 24/11/21



## simplysardonic

There will be a nationwide lockdown of flocks, including pet birds kept outdoors, coming into effect on the 29th of November 2021:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/avian-influenza-bird-flu


----------

